# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Laminate Flooring Working Backwards

## Salem

Guys, just after some tips. I've just finished installing my kitchen and went to the effort to undercut all the endpanels on my island and pantry so the flooring and underlay could slide under. Ideally I would have loved to have put these end panels on last but was persuaded to put these on before the benchtop. Dont ask. 
I've spent lots of time reviewing the typical DIY video from the megastores or online guides for installing floating floors and had some great help from this forum. In most videos they suggest undercutting door jambs and architraves etc however they often show the floating floor sliding under this when its the first row. I'm more interested in what happens when its 10th row or the last row and you have to work backwards to get it under the door jamb. I've attached a pic of our island bench so I hope it explains it a bit better. So in short if my last row sits 50mm away from the island, I need to cut a piece around 60mm so that 10mm can sit nicely under the end panel. I would have to do that first and then try to pull it back into the previous row to clip in. Now how the heck do I do that. I cant get an angle on it so it clips into the tongue and groove nicely. So I've either got to mash it into the previous row and hope I dont damage it or slide it from one end under the bench and slide it all the way along. This however wont work for every obstruction in the room. If I have to take off the end panels then so be it but it will be a pain in the b* side. 
If I'm missing something here please let me know.

----------


## Larry McCully



----------


## Salem

G'day Larry, thought you might have some more helpful advice. Loving your diagrams too. Thanks for this.

----------


## Larry McCully

All good bro, have fun with it.

----------


## Larry McCully

Remember to weight down the last piece with something while the glue is drying, otherwise it will lift up and dry in that position.

----------


## StuartBudge

Salem, 
If you have purchased laminate flooring with a good joining system, you will be able to do one of two things... Firstly, plan to have a join in the middle of the 60mm cut piece so that you can engage the board's long join and then tap it along to the half way mark from one end of the board (you will then be able to install the other board in the same way and tap it back until the end joint engages. The other way to tackle this one (only if the joining system is very good) is to use a Unifix Tool. This tool has been designed by the inventors of the Uniclic Joining System and can be used to pull the flooring together. The following link should be of assistance to explain the Unifix Tool.... Quick  Good luck with the task at hand!

----------

